# Lego mindstorms ide



## cosmogod (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all 

i am new user. I am interested in programming LEGO mindstorms on BSD. Any ideas?suggestions?


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2010)

A few ideas:
http://www.nxtprograms.com/cd.html
http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/lego-mindstorms-nxt.shtml
http://www.freshports.org/lang/nbc/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/brickos/


----------

